# Filling Gaps In Trim / Joints



## BigBadBuford

I installed beadboard wainscot paneling in my basement, and I have a few gaps where the paneling meets up with the skirt board on the stairs. The biggest gap is about 1/4" wide. I know the best solution would have been to cut a new piece without the gap.. But since it is already installed I just want to patch it and touch up the paint. 

My question is what is the best material to fill this gap? The gap is about 1/4" wide and 1/4" deep.. Typically I'd use wood putty or spackling, but I'm worried that would eventually crack or shrink. Would caulking be a better solution? I bought some adhesive caulk to use on the miter joints on the chair rail (I know they will probably be off with the bowed walls), but I wasn't sure if this would work for larger gaps.

Thanks!
John


----------



## tcleve4911

With a gap that large, I would cut and glue a small piece of wood in there.
Then I would caulk over the wood to clean it up.
If you try filling a gap that big, it will shrink and crack.

I've had great luck with the latex Dap Dynaflex 230....no silicone.....


----------



## cabinetman

tcleve4911 said:


> With a gap that large, I would cut and glue a small piece of wood in there.
> Then I would caulk over the wood to clean it up.
> If you try filling a gap that big, it will shrink and crack.
> 
> I've had great luck with the latex Dap Dynaflex 230....no silicone.....


+1. :yes: Except...I prefer to use Polyseamseal.

















 







.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I have started using Big Stretch caulk, when I have to caulk trim in. 

I have not had to go back and tune up crown to ceiling caulk joints a year later with that caulk.


----------



## BigJim

BigBadBuford said:


> I installed beadboard wainscot paneling in my basement, and I have a few gaps where the paneling meets up with the skirt board on the stairs. The biggest gap is about 1/4" wide. I know the best solution would have been to cut a new piece without the gap.. But since it is already installed I just want to patch it and touch up the paint.
> 
> My question is what is the best material to fill this gap? The gap is about 1/4" wide and 1/4" deep.. Typically I'd use wood putty or spackling, but I'm worried that would eventually crack or shrink. Would caulking be a better solution? I bought some adhesive caulk to use on the miter joints on the chair rail (I know they will probably be off with the bowed walls), but I wasn't sure if this would work for larger gaps.
> 
> Thanks!
> John


If the gaps are where the paneling sits on the skirt, why not install a thin ogee trim to cover the gaps?


----------



## tcleve4911

cabinetman said:


> +1. :yes: Except...I prefer to use Polyseamseal.




Not saying Polyseamseal isn't a good product, but.....

I used to use that a lot. It seemed to dry out and discolor on me.
I found this Dynaflex and I really like how it remains flexible and keeps it's fresh color.


----------



## tcleve4911

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have started using Big Stretch caulk, when I have to caulk trim in.
> 
> I have not had to go back and tune up crown to ceiling caulk joints a year later with that caulk.


Where do you buy that, Warner?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tcleve4911 said:


> Where do you buy that, Warner?


I found it at a local Rural King. A farm and fleet store.:laughing:

It is awesome, no more call backs from seasonal changes causing caulk to crack back on the ceilings.


----------



## Leo G

Cover it with a molding.

Next time you will cut it right.


----------



## BigBadBuford

Thanks for the tips. I ended up going with caulking the joint.. It looks pretty good.. Should match pretty well once painted. I wasn't sure how a moulding would look since the skirt board already had an ogee profile on it.

I will have to try to cut it right next time... Need more practice figuring out the angles before I do it again. My original plan was to pull the skirt board off and rabbet it so I could slip the paneling behind it to cover mistakes, but I wasn't sure I'd be able to remove it without ruining it.

Thanks!
John


----------



## Keshik

tcleve4911 said:


> Where do you buy that, Warner?


FYI, here in Portland, OR Big Stretch is available at A-Boy stores. We've used it around all of our exterior window trim.


----------



## Dave66

Since you're painting, color matching isn't an issue. I would use a two part wood filler (like Minwax) to fill the gap and sculpt it to shape after it dries. After that, a bit of primer and paint and you should be home free.

I've done this trick on long crown and base scarf joints and the joint has never reappeared.


----------

